# Halloween costumes and the weather



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

As a child I remember tot'n in snow around here. Over the past several years it's actually been shorts weather on occasion (global warming? who knows...).

But usually it's cool enough that just my costumes feel comfortabley warm enough outdoors... too warm indoors.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I live in WV so its either too cold or just right or something. So i wear a jacket if needs to be when outside.


----------



## discobandit (May 6, 2010)

It always seems to hold off getting too bad here until later in the night so the younger kids get a chance to ToT  sucks having to boogie to get the props inside when it starts winding and snowing though.

In my experience, the cold isn't an issue. So much going on sensory wise that you barely notice it, plus you're walking around hauling a bag (that can be heavy for a kid) with a full body suit on. The wind, though, that's a real killer and can ruin a night.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Always a crap shoot here in michigan, sometimes nice sometimes very cold or rainy. I don't consider the weather at all. I make my costume and go for it with a nothing is gonna stop me attitude.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I live in Ohio and its been hit or miss with the weather. Though I have to say on the years its been cold, I see tons of kids and adults in summer-esque costumes. If you want to stay warm just put some clothes on underneath.


----------



## TarantulaMama (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi. I live in Wisconsin and it can get (bbbbrrrrrrrrrr) VERY VERY cold. Last year we had 2 days of snow before Halloween. The year before that it was rainy and super-windy. One never knows. Like discobandit said, there's so much going on, I never notice. I do remember last year people asking me "Aren't you cold???" and I seriously don't remember being cold. 

Depending on your costume, you can always try to smuggle some type of under garments on.

Good luck!

TMama


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I live in Georgia. One year it was still fairly warm (in the 80's), the next year was cold as crap, last year was pouring rain a good bit of the time. The last three years it has been very windy causing me to change and adapt my set up.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Here in New Orleans its really anybodies guess. Last year it was warm right up until the week before Halloween when temperatures starting dropping. Then during the day it was warm and would plummet when the sun went down. Year before it was perfect, about 75.


----------



## dawgjanet (Jun 2, 2010)

I live in GA, you never know what the weather is going to be!!!


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

Vancouver, Canada. Never snow on Halloween, but as a kid, I wore a canucks jacket over many a costume. It's always wise to wear an extra layer unless you're going to a party, in which case remove one, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I'M SAYIN!!!!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here in Rocky Mountains Colorado it's a bit of a crap shoot as well. The last three years we have had snow on or right before Halloween. I finally stopped concentrating on my yard and haunted the garage instead. We try to plan costumes for cold weather and leave room to adapt them if it's warmer. It does get frustrating at times. We lived in Arizona for awhile (my wife was born and raised there) and it was perfect. You could wear whatever you wanted!


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

i live in the uk where it is allways toooooo coldd


----------



## mandyo (Sep 12, 2010)

invest in silk long underwear. you can find them pretty cheap online ...try sportsmansguide.com or similar army and navy surplus stores. the material is INCREDIBLY thin and comfortable and keeps you toasty plus you can use them for all cold weather, not just for Halloween night. if you need it flesh colored for your costume, just buy the white ones and dye them skin toned. silk dyes very nicely. the ones i have are so soft and comfortable and keep me nice and toasty ( i live in Massachusetts which is always seems to be windy or cold or rainy on Halloween)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

When I was a kid TOT'ing in PA or Baltimore, we wore those plastic costumes. I think they are made of a thin vinyl maybe? I dont remember being cold. I know this wont do for adults, lol. Can you add long johns underneath your costume? How about skin colored body suits that are long sleeved and they have leggings attached? What is your costume going to be, it might be easier to brainstorm if you had something in mind


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I always buy my kids costumes a little too big in case they need to wear a few layers beneath their costume.
In Mass it can get chilly.


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

I live in metro VA, the last few years it's been either humid, warm, rainy, chilly and any combo of that list. So annoying! I cannot imagine it snowing on Halloween, though! That must suck!!!!!!


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Here in Alabama it's rarely too cold, in fact sometimes I wish it were colder (especially while I'm doing all the set-up!) I'm much too busy on the big night to get cold, but I do keep a cape handy if I start to cool down later in the evening.

I can recall as a kid in Seattle that many times it got so cold that you'd have to put a coat on over your costume - which spoiled everything! To avoid that, we'd try to cram as many layers as we could under our clothes. Couldn't do much to avoid the rain, though!


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

I live in the suburbs of Chicago, and I have never remembered a Halloween were it snowed or rained. It's usually in the high 50s or low 60s, so it's comfortable enough to go trick or treating if you wear layers for the kids. I've also been to several parties and if you layer correctly, it's comfortable indoors and outdoors. Usually I put on two layers of tights under my costume and bring a wrap or shawl if I'm going to be outdoors. I also usually wear black opera gloves with my costumes. I told my party-goers this year to make sure to layer.


----------



## jgirlygirl#2 (Sep 23, 2010)

*good place to find costume*

I love Halloween! It is my favorite holiday and I know what you mean about finding the perfect costume and it being too cold outside to wear it without a coat! no one sees it! i found this little website that has lots of ideas though...Ive ordered from them the last three years and since I live in Indiana, there are lots of warm ones. hope this helps:

http://www.richemporium.com/imagineraiment.html 

girly girl


----------

